
Design Specific: How To Manage Client Feedback by Co.Design - roh26it
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671782/how-to-manage-client-feedback
======
roh26it
And a follow up here: [http://blog.framebench.com/how-to-manage-client-
feedback-our...](http://blog.framebench.com/how-to-manage-client-feedback-our-
perspective/)

